# Pacers February Poster of the Month



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

reise, me and tic are disqualified for winning it in the past 3 months

Someone please sticky this and unsticky the other.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> Someone please sticky this and unsticky the other.


Done.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

I see R-star on here regularly. My vote goes to you my man.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>reisedogg</b>!
> I see R-star on here regularly. My vote goes to you my man.


Yup, that's cuz he is a mod of the board, if I had time like I did in the summer I could get the board busy again, but I don't have that kinda time right now, I dunno who my vote goes to right now, btw sorry about the delay on making your award Reise, I'll make it sometime this week and put it up.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>reisedogg</b>!
> I see R-star on here regularly. My vote goes to you my man.


Thanks for the vote man. I've never won a poster of the month.

My vote went to my boy naptown. Props to the new guy.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I finally made your award reise, it doesn't look as good as the others, but that's cuz I got a new comp and don't have all the same filters for photoshop, once i get everything fixed I'll make a cooler looking one.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

thanks for the vote r-star

but before i even read that you voted for me, i voted for you man


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

My vote went to R-Star, arguably the most intelligent poster on this board.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> I've never won a poster of the month.


Somethings wrong with that...


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

My man R-Star...


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

I am beginning to wonder if there should even be a poster of the month this month. It has been a slooooow month on the Pacers forum. I am sure it will pick up at playoff time though.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>reisedogg</b>!
> I am beginning to wonder if there should even be a poster of the month this month. It has been a slooooow month on the Pacers forum. I am sure it will pick up at playoff time though.


I'll try to pick it up this week, I have some freetime and a bad back, which means I'm isolated at home a lot more than usual so I can generate more posts which means more traffic. Maybe one day I can get this board back to the point it was at when we had Xavier here consistently, me and him were posting like 20 times a day though so that helped a lot.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Thanks for all the votes and kind words guys. I wouldnt worry too much about the posting level on our board, me and Tic have been picking up the slack today and the playoffs are just around the corner.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Thanks for all the votes and kind words guys. I wouldnt worry too much about the posting level on our board, me and Tic have been picking up the slack today and the playoffs are just around the corner.


No prob R-Star, not to sound cocky but me and you are the foundation of this board, it seems like when we post frequently everybody else does. If we could get all of our old posters back with our new ones the board would be very active again. I got in a car accident and messed up my back so I'm stuck at home for a bit which is why I've had time to post more recently.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

I shouldn't even been allowed to be on this list. I have been slacking alot. So much school work, so much work, was doing stuff in my house for my parents and my girl i really like, maybe shes a better  but i'll make up for it in March. GO PACERS GO!


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> I shouldn't even been allowed to be on this list. I have been slacking alot. So much school work, so much work, was doing stuff in my house for my parents and my girl i really like, maybe shes a better  but i'll make up for it in March. GO PACERS GO!


girls had me away from the board for a while to, until I realized the one I was with was a waste of my time, lol, now I'm chasin after one girl with a twin, but she is so busy and I'm crippled so it gives me time to be on here, lol, welcome back, now I just wish Xavier would come back someday and post like he used to.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

haha yeah he was awsome. I always loved his insights on the game. Does Dominican3 or Jeramanic Fan still post here? I liked those too also. The rest of the guys i think are still here. 

Maybe we should contact Xavier? lol. 

Yeah girls are a nice thing. BTW i meant to say the girl i am with now might be a keeper, not a better, i donno wtf i was thinking when i was posting that.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> haha yeah he was awsome. I always loved his insights on the game. Does Dominican3 or Jeramanic Fan still post here? I liked those too also. The rest of the guys i think are still here.
> 
> Maybe we should contact Xavier? lol.
> ...


I haven't seen those two for a while, Xavier was back a while ago but then he disappeared again, oh well, we seem to be running pretty well recently. Good luck with your whole girl situation, for me I might be thinking a little prematurely, but the one I'm going after now is something special, I've never met any girl like her, but I don't know her well enough yet to say anything great could happen between us, oh well lifes life, whatever happens happens.

I just noticed that R-Star won poster of the month a few days ago, lol. I'll have to put up a new poster of the month thing. I think I'm eligible again, it could be a close race between me and MillerTime.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>Good luck with your whole girl situation, for me I might be thinking a little prematurely, but the one I'm going after now is something special, I've never met any girl like her, but I don't know her well enough yet to say anything great could happen between us, oh well lifes life, whatever happens happens.


Yeah she's really cool too. Really funny and a pressure to talk to and she is very cute.  

But to be honest, i missed this place. I know what sounds corny, but i love talking basketball and Indiana with you guys and the debates we have. I tried coming back a few times where i just read a few posts but didn't post, it wasn't the same. Having most of the guys back, and me coming back, i feel very good now. I can honestly say, i missed this web site.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah she's really cool too. Really funny and a pressure to talk to and she is very cute.
> ...


I missed this place to, I'm glad I'm posting a lot again, I actually posted a lot less than I did during the summer, it was easier when I had Xavier posting as much as me though.


----------

